# Para empezar: Conceptos básicos sobre el sonido



## juanfilas (Jun 6, 2012)

En este post vamos a estudiar una introducción a los fenómenos acústicos, por lo tanto si ya conoces el tema no es necesarios que lo leas, pero si eres principiante en el hermoso tema de la música y su reproducción, es una lectura obligatoria para luego poder comprender los fenómenos que se dan en los bafles y poder construirlos o saber elegirlos mejor. 

  Un sonido es una onda que se desplaza por un medio material, comúnmente el aire. Podemos imaginarnos como una onda en el agua causada por una piedra que cae en un lago calmo. La diferencia es que, en el agua, las ondas son causadas por depresiones y picos del nivel del agua y en el sonido el fenómeno se da por variaciones en la presión del aire (de ahí el término SPL=Nivel de *presión* sonora). Estas diferencias de presión se desplazan a la velocidad del sonido (336m\s) y son cíclicas, lo que significa que se repiten una atrás de otra (llevando el fenómeno a la minima expresión de una sola onda que no cambia). La longitud que existe entre un pico de presión y el siguiente se le llama “longitud de onda” y la podemos ver en la siguiente imagen:



A la cantidad de longitudes de onda que llegan a un punto fijo en un determinado tiempo fijo (1 segundo) se le denomina “FRECUENCIA”. Para todas las longitudes de onda la velocidad del sonido es constante, así que podemos deducir que si la longitud de onda es larga, por cada segundo llegan menos ondas, y por eso la frecuencia es menor. En forma opuesta si la longitud de onda es chica, la frecuencia será mayor ya que llegaran más ondas en el mismo periodo de tiempo. La unidad básica de frecuencia es el Hz (Hertz) y se define como la cantidad de longitudes de onda que llegan a un punto en un segundo.

  Como la velocidad del sonido en el aire es de unos 336 m\s, podemos determinar la longitud de onda para cada frecuencia. Así, para 20Hz la longitud es de unos 16.8 metros; para 2000Hz es de unos 16,8  centímetros, y para 20000Hz es de unos 1,68 centímetros. Esto se puede calcular fácilmente usando la fórmula:

  Longitud de onda = Velocidad del sonido / frecuencia, o más brevemente λ=c / f
  donde λ es la longitud de onda, c es la velocidad del sonido y f es la frecuencia del sonido en cuestión.

  En el gráfico podemos ver también que a la altura de la onda se le llama “AMPLITUD”, y mientras mas alta es la onda, mayor es la energía que lleva. Esto se traduce en un aumento del SPL.

  FRECUENCIA Y TONO DEL SONIDO

  Ya vimos que un sonido tiene una frecuencia y una amplitud determinadas. Cuando aumenta la frecuencia cambia *el tono* del sonido: cuanto más alta es la frecuencia, más “agudo” escuchamos el sonido, y a menor frecuencia lo escuchamos más “grave”. Como el oído humano solo escucha desde los 20Hz a unos 20000Hz (20kHz) aproximadamente, los tonos se dividieron en diferentes rangos según su frecuencia:

  ·        Los sonidos “graves” son los que se encuentran entre los 20Hz, que es la mínima frecuencia que el oído humano puede sentir (por debajo de esa frecuencia no escuchamos nada) y aproximadamente los 320Hz,  o sea, que cuando escuchamos un bajo o un bombo, que suenan “graves”, estamos sintiendo una onda de baja frecuencia, normalmente entre las dos frecuencias citadas.

  ·        Los sonidos “medios” son aquellos cuya frecuencia se encuentra entre los 320Hz y los 2560Hz aproximadamente. Entre estos sonidos tenemos la mayor información de las notas del piano, la voz humana, las guitarras y un sin fin de instrumentos más.

  ·        Y los sonidos “agudos” son los comprendidos entre los 2560Hz y los 20000Hz, que es el límite superior que nuestro oído puede escuchar cuando somos jóvenes (si… los viejos y no tan viejos ya no escuchan nada a partir de unos 16000hz). Entre los agudos tenemos los platillos, las notas más agudas de los violines, las campanas, y mayormente los armónicos de las frecuencias menores que son los que le dan el “timbre” característico a cada instrumento y que estudiaremos mas adelante.

  En la siguiente ilustración tenemos los rangos aproximados de algunos instrumentos:



Pero acá aparece algo extraño: los graves sólo tienen un rango de 300Hz, los medios un rango de unos 2000Hz y los agudos un rango de ¡18000Hz! ¿Por qué tanta diferencia? ¿Por qué los agudos son “privilegiados” y contienen la mayor parte del espectro auditivo? Esto es por que el oído no percibe los sonidos en forma proporcional a su intensidad, sino que lo hace de forma “logarítmica”. Para entenderlo mejor, una simple analogía bastara:

  Pongamos una moneda en nuestra mano. Vamos a sentir su peso; ahora añadamos otra moneda, vamos a sentir el doble de peso, ahora añadimos otra más, ya no vamos a sentir el doble de peso, sino una fracción de él: para sentir el doble de peso hay que poner dos monedas más. Supongamos que seguimos con el experimento y ya tenemos 100 monedas en nuestra mano, si añadimos sólo una moneda más… casi no notaremos variación en el peso total, tendríamos que poner otras 100 para notar nuevamente el doble de peso, y ni hablar de cuando lleguemos a 1000 monedas (¡somos fuertes y ricos!) el peso de una sola moneda ya será despreciable y casi imposible sentir la diferencia de peso entre 1000 monedas y 1001. ¿Se entiende la idea? El sentido del tacto también trabaja de forma logarítmica.

  Nuestro oído puede detectar sin problemas una variación de 60 a 61hz, pero no de 10000 a 10001 ya que el mismo trabaja de forma logarítmica. De esta forma, el sonido se dividió en octavas de variación logarítmica y no lineal, que son las siguientes (en Hz): 20 a 40, primera; 40 a 80, segunda; 80 a160, tercera; 160 a 320, cuarta; 320 a 640, quinta; 640 a 1280, sexta; 1280 a 2560, séptima; 2560 a 5120, octava; 5120 a 10240, novena; y de 10240 a 20480, décima.

  Pero no es todo tan simple como parece, si tenemos dos transductores (wooofer mas tweeter por ejemplo, o paredes lisas que reflejan el sonido) se da un fenómeno nuevo:

Interferencia

  Como el sonido es una onda, a medida que viaja sufre distintos fenómenos que debemos comprender:
  El principal es el de “interferencia”, que es la manera por la cual se suman y se restan las ondas. Imaginemos el mismo lago tranquilo anterior pero ahora en vez de tirar una piedra, tiramos dos. Aparecerán ondas circulares que se alejan del lugar del impacto y en algún lugar estas ondas de cada piedra chocan ente si:



Si los picos y valles de las ondas coinciden, estas se suman, dando como resultado una onda de mayor amplitud” (en la imagen justo al medio de las dos ondas). Pero si los picos de una onda coinciden con los valles  de la otra entonces se restan y hay cancelación (en la imagen se ve claramente como bandas mas oscuras). Este fenómeno es muy importante, ya normalmente la música se compone de muchísimas ondas de diferentes frecuencias y estas se suman y restan de esta forma, además que estas ondas rebotan en las paredes y nos dan problemas de cancelación y suma de ondas cuando escuchamos música dentro de una habitación ya que la onda rebota en la pared e interfiere con ella misma.

    RESUMEN:

  El sonido es una onda que se propaga típicamente por el aire, tiene una frecuencia y una amplitud determinada (que luego veremos que es variable), y sufre de los principios de interferencia/difracción como cualquier onda, dándonos - en distintos puntos del espacio - sumas y restas de la amplitud final.

  Pero para terminar esta introducción al sonido debemos analizar un punto más:

  En la música, como muchos se habrán dado cuenta, no escuchamos una sola onda de una frecuencia determinada, sino que escuchamos muchos instrumentos con distintas frecuencias y amplitudes y todos estos se suman en una onda resultante que es la que reproduce el altavoz. Hasta acá es simple, pero muchas veces tenemos dos sonidos con la misma frecuencia que el oído los escucha totalmente distinto, como por ejemplo un chelo y una guitarra reproduciendo la misma nota, los dos suenan muy distintos, pero la frecuencia es la misma. Esto se debe a que existen frecuencias múltiplo de la que ya estudiamos que se denominan “armónicos” de la misma. Por ejemplo, para una frecuencia de 50hz, los armónicos serian 100hz, 150hz, 200hz, etc. A los que se les denomina; segundo armónico, tercer armónico, etc. Y a nuestra frecuencia base se la llama “fundamental” o primer armónico. 

  La diferencia entre el sonido a la misma frecuencia de dos instrumentos o la voz misma, se debe a que los armónicos de la frecuencia fundamental tienen amplitudes distintas, con lo cual el TIMBRE cambia y podemos distinguir un chelo de una guitarra o dos voces distintas. En las siguientes imágenes vemos la forma de onda para un clarinete y una trompeta con timbres distintos para la misma frecuencia:



Con estos datos básicos ya tenemos la base para entender los fenómenos acústicos que se dan en bafles y poder seguir aprendiendo con los otros posts que vendrán  .

  ¡Saludos!


----------

